# SUM trip today



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I went down to SUM today and I had heard that there was a frag of the paly grandis that is in the DT there on sale. So I rushed down there this morning to go snap it up before anyone else could.

When I got down there I saw the piece and it looked nothing like the DT colony so I had to ask and here's the conversation that I had.

Me: Is this cut from the paly in the DT?
Guy1: Yeah it's from the same colony as the DT
Me: Are you sure? It looks a bit different.
Guy1: Yeah, we have frags growing in the top tank there and every so often we sell a frag.
Me: ok thanks

Then I talk to the other guy who's there that knows a bit more

Me: Is this cut from the paly in the DT?
Guy2: No, it came in as a hitchiker a year ago and Ken has been growing out frags to sell to people. We have a few more up there growing out.
Me: So this isn't the cut from the DT?
Guy2: Nope. Completely different


3 polyps for $100 so if anyone is looking for an interesting paly I'd go down there and snap it up.
If you're looking for a frag from the DT this ain't it!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hmmm interesting exchange Alt 
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh SUM. 

Stopped going there over a year ago. Always felt that if you weren't 'tight' with whoever was serving you not to expect any real service, advice, help etc. 

Sort of like a big-box store - generally good prices so if you know exactly what you want and where to find it - great. Otherwise, you're on your own.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

not a place you want to shop without knowing anything or at least have a phone with google on it with you. 

Did you know that long horned cowfish are "perfectly reef safe"?


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Was it in the bottom tank, on the cashier side? If yes, it was there about two weeks ago too. I was told too that it was the same as the one in DT. It sure looked much darker color.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That is the one Joe. Definitely a different piece


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Did you know that long horned cowfish are "perfectly reef safe"?


And Blennies won't jump. Oh and Clowns will get along with any other fish.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> Oh SUM.
> 
> Sort of like a big-box store - generally good prices so if you know exactly what you want and where to find it - great. Otherwise, you're on your own.


it was one year ago. now it looks like prices are posted with just one purpose - do not cell anything to people who do not do fraging..

Since I do not buy corals to frag, I do not see any real reason to pay idiotic blown price.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

